# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  The infamous DECA/Winstrol Stack???

## mint120

W1 - 600MG Deca (tt)
W2 - 600MG Deca
W3 - 300MG Deca
W4 - 300MG Deca
W5 - 300MG Deca/200MG Winstrol Depot (zambonb
W6 - 300MG Deca/200MG Winstrol Depot
W7 - 300MG Deca/200MG Winstrol Depot
W8 - 300MG Deca/200MG Winstrol Depot

(When do I take the Clomid I have 25-50mg tabs?)

I only have 15 Amps of the Winny right do I need to get more, I am 22 6'1 and on a good workout routine, I eat pretty healty lots of egg whites no white bread, tond of protien...

I want to cut up and put on some a little bulk...

I was told to start the winny 4 weeks into the Deca, and take a shot every other day, and have them end at around the same time. Is this correct?

What do you guys think of this, any personal experience from this kind of cycle.

I know that everyone says take test with this, but I dont like the side-effects from test, it does crazy things to me...

Also what does ED or EOD stand for?

Any advice woudl be great,
thanks

----------


## MBaraso

I'd run the winny @ 50mgs ed (ed stand for everyday)
Clomid will start 3 weeks after your last shot of Deca .
100mgs for 10 days then 50mgs for 10 days.

----------


## monstercojones

also, i would strongly advise throwing some sort of test in there if you like getting boners.

----------


## mint120

Is deca -dick inevtable, unless you take some type of test?
I really dont like test, is it really impossible to get hard while on Deca

I was told to take cyponate or enanthate , how would I place that into my cycle?

----------


## dizzle

weeks 1-8 test 400mg/week

Not everyone is effected by deca dick, but if you plan on getting lucky, you will want the test in case. 

Clomid 3 weeks after last deca shot.

----------


## monstercojones

id extend the cycle to ten weeks and run test at 500 mgs a week and deca at 300 mgs a week. just my opinion...

----------


## mint120

What does everyone mean that Deca Shutis them down... are they refering to Deca-Dick? 

Arent you supposed to take a higer dose to get it in your system for the first 2 weeks?

If I take 300mg a week with the Deca, for 10 weeks

When woudl I start the Winny?

----------


## laughinbudda

if you don't like test throw in some proviron through out your cycle and take your clomid 2 or 3 weeks after your last shot

----------


## monstercojones

> _Originally posted by mint120_ 
> *What does everyone mean that Deca Shutis them down... are they refering to Deca-Dick? 
> 
> Arent you supposed to take a higer dose to get it in your system for the first 2 weeks?
> 
> If I take 300mg a week with the Deca, for 10 weeks
> 
> When woudl I start the Winny?*


deca shuts down your natural test production. so you need external test to compensate for that. run winny weeks 5-10, also you really should run some test.

----------


## roch

> _Originally posted by mint120_ 
> *Is deca -dick inevtable, unless you take some type of test?
> I really dont like test, is it really impossible to get hard while on Deca
> 
> I was told to take cyponate or enanthate, how would I place that into my cycle?*


cyponate and enanthate are tests. you might have less side effects from the cyp so you might give it a try.

----------


## mint120

Will the 15 shots of Winny be good enough, or do I need more.
This is my frist cycle, 6'0 195 good workout routine, eat really healthy...
Plenty of cardio...

I think this is what I decided on..

Week 1-10 Deca 300mg 
Weed 6-10 Winny 50mg EOD 
(Im trying to get some more winny) add on 1 more week

Clomid 3 weeks after last shot of Deca.
100mgs for 10 days then 50mgs for 10 days.

Does this sound right, if I am not going to add in a test??

----------


## dizzle

15 shots of winnie isn't enough. Get 35 for 5 weeks worth, taking one everyday. You can also drink it if you don't feel like shooting it. Zambon's are the best, but as you know they are very expensive. Try looking for 50mg winnie tabs if you can, they're about a buck compared to $12 for an amp and work almost as good. At least for the price, they work great.

----------


## Rob_uk

Hi Guys 

My names Rob im 29 and been working out for about 6mths now want to get a bit bigger in size and been told to try Winstrol , i have never done any think like this so im unsure what i am ment to do, i been looking on the net for info but i think i get confused with all the info people give that or i am just a bit dum lol, so could some one let me know if this is right for me and does it make abig size change ?? how much should i use ?? what should i eat when on it to help the size ?? 

hope you guys can help as im a man in need lol 
Thanks 
Rob :Shrug:

----------


## Njord

> Hi Guys 
> 
> My names Rob im 29 and been working out for about 6mths now want to get a bit bigger in size and been told to try Winstrol , i have never done any think like this so im unsure what i am ment to do, i been looking on the net for info but i think i get confused with all the info people give that or i am just a bit dum lol, so could some one let me know if this is right for me and does it make abig size change ?? how much should i use ?? what should i eat when on it to help the size ?? 
> 
> hope you guys can help as im a man in need lol 
> Thanks 
> Rob


Quit hijacking other peoples threads. Start your own.

----------


## Schmidty

> Is deca -dick inevtable, unless you take some type of test?
> I really dont like test, is it really impossible to get hard while on Deca
> 
> I was told to take cyponate or enanthate, how would I place that into my cycle?


I have never run a deca only cycle, but i do know quite a few who have and only 2or3 of them said they get deca dick. One of them gets it on perpose :Shrug: ???

----------


## Booz

> Quit hijacking other peoples threads. Start your own.


no need for this mate..............you are right but what you didnt suss was that this thread is 5 years old............
do me a favour you are a new member you should go post a ''hello'' in the new members forum then go to the appropriate forum to post your questions..........

----------

